# What strain to buy?



## Newbud (May 30, 2009)

:48:  

Off to pay for some auto's shortly and want to order some more seeds while there.

I been looking for weeks so i got a few thoughts but nothing concrete.

I have decided on Lowlife Ak auto's for my small grow area.

I also want something either unusual or really tasty, a real pleasure to smoke, and as well as those would like something hard hitting, real heavy baseball bat to the head style stone lol.

Anyone got some sugestions for me?


----------



## smokingjoe (May 30, 2009)

If it needn't be an auto, you might enjoy Mazar, but it is a PITA to grow and takes a while to finish, but it's hard to beat the tooth numbing stone.


----------



## Newbud (May 30, 2009)

Lol sounds like a nice smoke.
Have heard of it but never smoked it to my knowledge, still a newb at growin really although i'm confident but i think i'll get a reasonable amount of grows under my belt before i tackle something considered PITA lol.


----------



## smokingjoe (May 30, 2009)

good idea.  It's a damn shame the OG Bog specimens aren't still around, they were some crazy dank smoko.  Is budget a huge concern for your beans?

Give me some prices and I'll throw you some suggestions.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 30, 2009)

Hawaiian Indica is an indica / sativa Hybrid with very large female flowers, and Resin production on leaves as well as flowers. Hawaiian Skunk has a citrus smell with a spicy taste and produces a happy Cerebral high. It is a short rounded plant with exceptionally broad leaves, which produces a generous yield.

Genetics: Hawaiian Indica x Skunk No. 1
Variety: Indica / sativa (62.5% indica)
Type: F1 Hybrid

Characteristics: Spicy taste / good yield

eace:


----------



## Newbud (May 30, 2009)

Cheers HIE i'll look it up, sure sounds nice  thanx.

Smokingjoe budget not too bad for cash at the moment so i could be tempted to spend up to £100 / $160 a pack.
I think as i not germed seeds before spending anymore could be risky for now lol.


----------



## smokingjoe (May 30, 2009)

For that budget you could buy a number of strains from Planet Skunk or your favourite seedbank and have a selection to chose from.

Northern Lights is a pretty easy strain to grow.


----------



## Newbud (May 30, 2009)

Greenhouse Seeds Hawaiian Snow

This strain is super-sticky, with a great Hazy smell and taste. It took 1st prize in the 2003 High Times Cannabis cup, and boasts a monster THC content and yield.

Pedigree: Hawaiian x Laos. 

Strength: Powerful creative high and a delightfully smooth stoned feeling. 

THC: 23.7% CBD: 1.1% CBN: 0.8% 

Greenhouse Seeds Hawaiian Snow

Flowering Time: Indoor: 12 to 13 weeks. Outdoor: it will be finished by the beginning of November in the Northern hemisphere. In the Southern hemisphere finishes by late July. 

Yield (Indoors): 550 to 600 gr/sqm.

Long flowerer but dang that sounds nice  £45 for 5 fem seeds or £55 for reg.
I dont like the idea of fem'd but then i dont like the idea of getting 5 males either lol, having said that if i got one female to keep as a mother from regular beans i'd personally feel better about the genetic line not been tainted with "the herm" trait


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (May 30, 2009)

I like what smokingjoe said. For that you could hit a place like single seed and get all different kinds for that much. Pick and chose.

If looking for Autos and not worried about them being Femmed. Pakistan Ryder and Afgan Ryder look brutal. Atleast to me anyway. Full sized autos. Afgan Ryder should taste great since its after the Afgan Kush. The Paki Ryder is a heavy hitting Hindu Kush.
Plus, if you get a male Auto AK. I cant think of any better to drop that pollen on. Auto AKxAfgan Kush... Have your own special hammering little breed.


----------



## purplekush<3 (May 30, 2009)

smokingjoe said:
			
		

> If it needn't be an auto, you might enjoy Mazar, but it is a PITA to grow and takes a while to finish, but it's hard to beat the tooth numbing stone.


 same here


----------



## Newbud (May 30, 2009)

I like your thinking SPEARCHUCKER and it just so happens i want to make seeds too.
Lowlife do a Hindu Kush x Auto Ak47 hxxp://www.seedmadness.com/seeds/lowlife-hindu-kush-x-auto-ak47.html

I was thinking of crossing Auto AK with my powerplant, dont no what i'd expect, probably loads of different pheno's and not much bud lol but you never know till you try i guess 

That seed place is who i will be going with as well.
They are a local company so i can go to the local hydro store and order them then just go pick em up once they brought em.
I like the idea as there no paper trail leading back to me doing it this way.
Its not like i'm limited on choice neither cos they got loads lol.
Thats why i carn't make up my mind lol


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (May 30, 2009)

The difference in the Auto HKxAuto Ak and using the Paki Ryder would be pretty big.
Paki Ryder is HKx(HKxLR) while the other is just HKxLR. Paki has the HK bred into a full extra turn. So its knocking out the LR more and upping the potency. Thats what I like about that plant so much.

They have a PowerPlant Auto out now. Its called Taiga. By Dutch Passion. So it has been proven breedable as a auto. Think youd get something nice out of that cross too.


----------



## Newbud (May 30, 2009)

Cheers for that i gona look for that Paki Ryder 
Thats encouraging news on the powerplant cross, i think i would have to wade threw a fair few pheno's tho before i found i consistent stable one lol.
I think it will be cool as a little project though, i like messing around


----------



## Newbud (May 30, 2009)

Hey that Taiga looks alright dont it  lol


----------



## Newbud (May 30, 2009)

Haha that seed company have the Pakistan Ryder in stock


----------



## Newbud (May 30, 2009)

God damn it, they are fems 
I want to make seeds if spending £100 for 12 lol


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (May 30, 2009)

lol. Yea I like the looks of that Taiga. I had my eye on it but had to rule that one out due to smell for now. Heard the PP has a strong fruity odor to it when asking around.

My first go round. So I want simple and low odor till I learn how to actually control it all. Im stuck between getting Little Red Ryder Hood, Auto HK, and Poison Dwarf now. I want beans so I cant get any femmed.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (May 30, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> God damn it, they are fems
> I want to make seeds if spending £100 for 12 lol



Thats why I said what I did about having a Auto AK Male lol.


----------



## Newbud (May 30, 2009)

Yup pp _*STINKS!!!*_ lol.

When i rip down i gona have to re paint and get shut of the carpet for sure lol
Seriously though when you walk its just the smell of the house hahaha


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (May 30, 2009)

I don't trust auto .... the 3rd strain is hemp


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 30, 2009)

the next genetics ill probably try messin with
are the big buddah blue cheese.
cheese is my faveourite strain but I never digged
the blue cheese until i realized it was a cross of cheese
and blueberry hahah. then my opinion changed thats for sure


----------



## Newbud (May 30, 2009)

BOO!!! FEMS!!! lol 
Barneys Blue cheese come regular style and there cheap, not sure i'd be sold on that as a special girl though, its nice but i really was looking for something out of the ordinary that i've probably never tasted before.
Some kind of different fruit taste maybe or even a strain with a distinctly strange stone, just something different ya know 
Something like this hxxp://www.seedmadness.com/seeds/cropi-canna-mixed-berry.html  or indeed many of the cropi canna range.
Damn though guys, those prices lol


----------



## skallie (May 30, 2009)

lol  

hey newbud you considered asking a friend to try the actual baseball bat to your head.

totally different stone believe me man been there avoided the bat

lol

skallie

what about that MP newbie with the fook off autos that looked like they would do 2 oz dry easy.

summat seedbank nl if i remember right

** imho though

lol

skallie


----------



## skallie (May 30, 2009)

what about russian romulan

ak47 x white widow x romulan

**** i no longer grow it as i was the only uk person with it  twas rough on ya lungs though and crap yielder but smell was heavenly like sour grapes.

lol

skallie


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (Jun 7, 2009)

What did you decide on? I'm pulling old seeds from storage and trying probably to many strains at once in a hothouse. Where's the growing in the hothouse forum? 

Hands down and I know this is biased.  Blockhead was best baseball bat to head smoke. Creative ?   Sent you mind into lower gear. First time I smoked it I could feel a wave of intellect slowly drain from top of my brain wafting down taking over the animalistic (except in creative motives which of course are exempt). It reminds me of thai stick.. Ok yes I'm that old. Panama Red.  skunk #1 you in there?


----------



## Newbud (Jun 7, 2009)

> First time I smoked it I could feel a wave of intellect slowly drain from top of my brain



:rofl:  Thats one pretty good description :rofl: 

I'm still stuck on what Auto's, carn't decide between Lowlifes Auto AK 47 or the White Dwarfs that Hamster Lewis grew.
His weights were pretty damn good i think for Auto's and the way he describes it it's some mighty fine smoke.

As for any others i got some Sweet Tooth, some NL Haze and some Armagedon clones coming so dont think i'll be buying any other seeds just yet  

Auto x Sweet Tooth anyone??? :hubba:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 8, 2009)

Get off the autos and get some regular beans. If you need short bushes get DJ Shorts Blueberry. You can yield 4 oz. off a 2 foot plant. And if seeds are what you are looking for just hold a male back for pollen. I have three mothers I am going to do a run with here shortly, heavenly smoke!


...and makes some really nice hash


----------



## Newbud (Jun 8, 2009)

Whats the smoke like cos i not overly impressed with Blues i had before, nice taste but not strong enough.

Like the idea tho

What size pot would you grow them in?
2 ft and 4 oz sounds great


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (Jun 9, 2009)

thats true description of Blockhead

You toked it and you felt your upper brain draining down.
(A better right brain left brain translation would be a washing through.)

you sink and you go uh! oh! 

you sit stunned and realize you can't drive to the store

your so mesmerized

your mind not thinking 

you know you are unable to drive 

so you don't

you realize this is first time you have ever faced this beast

you realize the obligation to continue this strain

but the origninal has been lost posterity.

true creative genius strain.


----------



## Newbud (Jun 23, 2009)

Got let down on the sweet tooth and i was really looking forward to growing it so i went and ordered some Barney's sweet tooth seeds.



> Sweet tooth 'High Times' Cannabis Cup winner. A 3-way cross of Afghani x Nepalese hash plant and Hawaiian sativa. This is an indica/stiva cross famous for its incredibly high THC content and big yield. The plant grows medium tall with strong side branches that need room to grow. Buds develop into large potent cola's - sticky with resin. Strong 'cerebal high' with a very sweet taste. Indica/Sativa Plant Height: Medium THC level: 18-20% Flowering Time: 9-10 weeks



"The plant grows medium tall with strong side branches that need room to grow. Buds develop into large potent cola's - sticky with resin."

Sounds just like my power plant girls, just nicer , so that should help me out 

Its a 10 pack and i'll germ all but an emergency 2.
I'm actually hoping for a male or two so i can polinate a female for more seeds and keep some pollen too.
I will be keeping one as a mother and work with clones but i want back up seeds and i'll give some out etc. 
Plus if i keep seeds and pollen off any strain i grow i will have a good start fo some crosses of my own


----------

